# How much I spent on Spec E30...



## yeaseth (Jan 9, 2013)

*How much I spent on Spec E30 this year*

So this years spec E30 season just came to an end. I gathered my costs up for the season and thought I would share if anyone is interested. I did realize that a season of Spec E30 was less then a year of NASA TT with my E36. Just some encouragement for the folks out there that want to get into Spec Racing.

Link to video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zly5NnAJaxI

Link to my spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12maa-X45X-8xObelrB6QPMcuf1pZZgo-KCg0eNl_o_U/edit?usp=sharing

Quick Recap of costs
Fuel $555.00
Events $1,935.00
Parts $700.00
Tires $560.00
_______________	
Total $3,750.00 (+/- a couple hundred)


----------



## yeaseth (Jan 9, 2013)

So this years spec E30 season just came to an end. I gathered my costs up for the season and thought I would share if anyone is interested. I did realize that a season of Spec E30 was less then a year of NASA TT with my E36. Just some encouragement for the folks out there that want to get into Spec Racing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zly5NnAJaxI&t=4s

Link to my spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Quick Recap of costs
Fuel $555.00
Events $1,935.00
Parts $700.00
Tires $560.00
_______________ 
Total $3,750.00 (+/- a couple hundred)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

waiting for mod to wake up.


----------



## yeaseth (Jan 9, 2013)

Dave 330i said:


> waiting for mod to wake up.


Hello Dave, not sure if your question. Can you clarify?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

yeaseth said:


> Hello Dave, not sure if your question. Can you clarify?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect this thread is going to get moved, no?  Waiting for the moderator to wake up.


----------



## yeaseth (Jan 9, 2013)

Dave 330i said:


> I suspect this thread is going to get moved, no?


I specifically posted this in off topic so it wouldn't get moved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Am I missing something...? What's the issue with the topic?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

yeaseth said:


> I specifically posted this in off topic so it wouldn't get moved.


It's moved to the appropriate section. It's merged with the last time you posted in the wrong forum with the exact same post two weeks ago. Thanks this time for not posting the same thing across multiple forums. :thumbup:


----------

